# New toy - Mk1 Focus RS



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi all,

Finally picked up my new car on Saturday and thought I would show you the result of a quick drive to Southend last night with my Nikon D3200 

I have only managed to give the car a quick clean since picking the car up due to birthday plans getting in the way, so the car is only wearing Auto Finesse Finale in the picutres.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice looking car. 

Looking forward to following the progress on here.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

awesome car m8 love the,whats the spec,mileage and history like


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Jmax said:


> Nice looking car.
> 
> Looking forward to following the progress on here.


Thanks mate, I should start a build thread soon :thumb: not going mental with it, but it will be a bit cheeky if you know what I mean 



ADSCLIOCUP said:


> awesome car m8 love the,whats the spec,mileage and history like


Cheers!

It has 66k on the clock with full service history and is HPI clear... it did receive a full rebuild a few years ago to et it back to concourse condition, so it looks and feel like a brand new car. There was a lot of money spent on this car in the past and I have all receipts to prove it, as well as build threads on RSOC :thumb:

Current mods are a BCS cat back exhaust which has been heat wrapped, lowered by 25mm on H&R springs, K&N induction, EBC pads and discs all round. I also have a JEK manifold which I got with the car but it isn't fitted.

Future plans...currently looking for a sports cat, a Forge adjustable actuator and a Scanguage II at the moment. Once I have them I will look at getting it mapped


----------



## Imperialjim (Aug 19, 2013)

What's the build number?

There's quite a budding group on Facebook for these that I can point you to, should you be interested.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice and low mileage will always put a smile on your face


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Nursing a semi! Lovely car you have there mate. See you at Ford Fair if you're going?


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

nice, got to love a mk1 frs (almost as much as a mk2)


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly motor matey


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Imperialjim said:


> What's the build number?
> 
> There's quite a budding group on Facebook for these that I can point you to, should you be interested.


It's build number 0470 mate :thumb: I think I know which group you are on about, I'll PM you



ffrs1444 said:


> Nice and low mileage will always put a smile on your face


Oh yes, I aimed to get a relatively low mileage one without paying stupid amounts of money for 



Mark ST said:


> Nursing a semi! Lovely car you have there mate. See you at Ford Fair if you're going?


Thank you! Yes I will be there, not too sure what stand I will be on though. If you are going we should sort out meeting up at some point :thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

legs said:


> nice, got to love a mk1 frs (almost as much as a mk2)


haha I love Mk2's but I've always had a soft spot for Mk1's 



ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly motor matey


Cheers!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely car, enjoy it. :driver:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Glad to see you got one! (Spoke to you in your thread where you had been let down on buying one) looks good:thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely car, enjoy it. :driver:


Thanks Soul!



s29nta said:


> Glad to see you got one! (Spoke to you in your thread where you had been let down on buying one) looks good:thumb:


Yes I finally got one!  The whole issue with the other RS was actually a blessing in disguise IMO. If I didn't get let down I wouldn't have found this one which is A LOT better!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Glad to see that you got one in the end and a very nice one! 

Saw one for sale a while ago actually quite cheap, didn't really bother about it then, but sure I should have.

Enjoy!!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Tonie said:


> Glad to see that you got one in the end and a very nice one!
> 
> Saw one for sale a while ago actually quite cheap, didn't really bother about it then, but sure I should have.
> 
> Enjoy!!


Thank you!

You probably saw it for sale when Colver owned the car and sold it on to the person I bought it off :thumb:


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

No, not that one. It was left hand drive as I am from Holland. If I remember correctly it was between 3 and 4000 euro which was a bargain of course, given that they currently are worth over 10k…


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

Very nice, has it got a hubcentric spacers fitted front & rear?

this was mine which i regretfully sold


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Tonie said:


> No, not that one. It was left hand drive as I am from Holland. If I remember correctly it was between 3 and 4000 euro which was a bargain of course, given that they currently are worth over 10k…


Sorry, I mis-read your previous post! Yes, well kept examples demand a premium these days, and the price only seems to be going up.



M400BHP said:


> Very nice, has it got a hubcentric spacers fitted front & rear?
> 
> this was mine which i regretfully sold


Very nice mate! I usually dis-like aftermarket wheels being fitted to Mk1's, but they really suit the car in that colour.

Spacers on the rear but none on the front :thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Think everyone who sells them regrets it down the line


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Sorry, I mis-read your previous post! Yes, well kept examples demand a premium these days, and the price only seems to be going up.


No problem at all:thumb:

Apparently nice cars turn into investments nowadays which sometimes put them a bit out of reach of the enthusiast… I very much want an early 911S, but if this trend continues, I will never be able to get one...


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

LOVE the mk1 RS if i had a double garage i would massively consider having one. Yours is fantastic


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Prestige car care shop said:


> LOVE the mk1 RS if i had a double garage i would massively consider having one. Yours is fantastic


Cheers! They are such fun to own!

I forgot to include a few pictures of the underneath :thumb:


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

that's cleaner underneath than my mk2


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

legs said:


> that's cleaner underneath than my mk2


It's going to be hard to keep it to this standard!


----------



## trz (Mar 28, 2007)

nice looking car


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Gorgeous, mate one of my favourite cars. Will look out for you, did see another really clean one on the A127 last week, spoilt by the driver weaving while on his mobile!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Very tidy matey, lovely jubbly motor


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice mate!

Sutty


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

66Rob said:


> Gorgeous, mate one of my favourite cars. Will look out for you, did see another really clean one on the A127 last week, spoilt by the driver weaving while on his mobile!


Cheers! I was going to say that was probably me you saw but I don't answer the phone when driving. Safety first


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

lovely looking cars! and to this day I've not been in one! :doublesho

I rather like these and this is a class example!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

20vKarlos said:


> lovely looking cars! and to this day I've not been in one! :doublesho
> 
> I rather like these and this is a class example!


Thank you!

I only ever sat in one once before I decided to get one, they've always been a favorite of mine though. They're really comfy thanks to the Sparco seats cuddling you just the right amount to keep you from sliding about :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

lovely motor you got there fella.
wow the underside is clean.


----------

